# Not Mine - Oz Superman CS180 6.5 Components



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was browsing and found this. Not my ad. YMMV
OZ AUDIO CS180 "SUPERMAN" 6.5" COMPONENT SET ~ SQ OS - eBay (item 170482889867 end time May-16-10 20:20:31 PDT)


----------

